# Atomiser Seeking Advice



## Quentin (22/3/17)

Good Morning Ecigssa Family! 

So I have been having a debate in my head for a week now with no conclusion as of yet. I am looking for an atty to go on top of my HHA Ultron Stab Wood Mod. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? 

I can't decide on anything so I thought I would come here for some help! 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

What type of vape you looking for @Quentin ?

High power or lower power?
Restricted or big air?

Maybe then the members can advise you better


----------



## Quentin (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> What type of vape you looking for @Quentin ?
> 
> High power or lower power?
> Restricted or big air?
> ...


Aaaah my apologies @Silver, I'm still rubbing the sleep out of my eyes! 

I'm not after high power, maybe 45w with big airflow, but I'm also not against restricted! 

Quentin

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (22/3/17)

Gorgeous mod @Quentin !

With a single 26650 i would also opt for 45 watts / restricted lung hit for decent battery life

To give the guys a better idea of atty choices . . . 

1. Are you looking for a RDA or RTA?

2. What price range? R500 / R1000 / R2000+

Kind regards


----------



## Quentin (22/3/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Gorgeous mod @Quentin !
> 
> With a single 26650 i would also opt for 45 watts / restricted lung hit for decent battery life
> 
> ...


Thank you @Scissorhands! 

I'm looking for an RTA, and price I'm willing to fork out what's needed for a beautiful RTA! 

Quentin 



Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (22/3/17)

Quentin said:


> Thank you @Scissorhands!
> 
> I'm looking for an RTA, and price I'm willing to fork out what's needed for a beautiful RTA!
> 
> ...



Awesome sauce!

I cant really comment on the higher end RTAs but there are a few gents that can point you in the right direction such as @Rob Fisher 

Happy hunting


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/3/17)

Quentin said:


> Thank you @Scissorhands!
> 
> I'm looking for an RTA, and price I'm willing to fork out what's needed for a beautiful RTA!
> 
> ...


Hey bud, the OBS Engine Nano seems to be what you looking for. Top airflow so no leaking, single coil deck for low wattage, masses of airflow, top side filling and holds 5.3ml of juice and it's a flavor machine, got mine from www.theecigstore.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (22/3/17)

I must say that i believe the Smok TFV8 Big Baby Beast 7 Colour will look phenomenal on that mod... And it is an amazing vape at 50W

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

